# Men--do you have a hairpiece or would get one?



## Victor

Might I ask a very personal question.

Guys--have you considered buying a hairpiece
or using hair restoration?  They are very expensive
 and not available in stores near me
as are women's wigs.
  A natural looking hairpiece can cost $500 and more for 1 year
plus checkups and patching that costs perhaps 600 a year.
They need to be replaced continually. Vanity is a big business.
 My hair is pretty thin. I have not used any
treatments.


----------



## Falcon

George,  on Seinfeld  had one.....&  had nothing but trouble  with it.

Me?  I'd  never waste a dime  on one.  Too much  bother.  IMO


----------



## AZ Jim

I am mostly bald but not the least worried about it.  I began going bald at 24, but it never stopped me with getting dates.


----------



## jujube

The Spousal Equivalent is mostly bald on top, except for what I call the "18-hair-combover" that fools no one...ever.

For some reason, he's attached to that combover.  I hate it.  I cut his hair and one of these days.....one of these days....there's going to be a "slip" with the clippers.


----------



## Keesha

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent is mostly bald on top, except for what I call the "18-hair-combover" that fools no one...ever.
> 
> For some reason, he's attached to that combover.  I hate it.  I cut his hair and one of these days.....one of these days....there's going to be a "slip" with the clippers.



:lofl: I will never forget the first time I saw a comb over in the wind. I couldn’t figure out what was flapping around on the guys head and I stood and scared for the longest time. My friends had to elbow me in the ribs to stop me from staring.


----------



## win231

I wouldn't wear a hairpiece.  But, I don't know about hair transplants; depends how I'd look bald.  I've thinned, but not bald.

Yet.


----------



## mike4lorie

Baldness is great says my Lovely wife Lorie... I've been bald for more years then I can remember. Love baldness, shave what ever comes up... no hair sprays, or haircuts... No worry at all... I love it...


----------



## jujube

mike4lorie said:


> Baldness is great says my Lovely wife Lorie... I've been bald for more years then I can remember. Love baldness, shave what ever comes up... no hair sprays, or haircuts... No worry at all... I love it...



I agree with Lorie, Mike.  I like bald guys.....Yul Brynner, Vin Diesel, etc.  I think it's sexy.


----------



## twinkles

being bald is the latest thing for young men-they have full beards on their chin


----------



## Gary O'

If I lost enough hair to care, I’d shave my head
Go for the Isaac Hayes, the coolest of dudes

...call myself Vanilla Hayes 








But, both sides of the fam had full heads of hair to the end
Guess I’ll do the same

Heh, those comb overs…hilarious when swimming


----------



## Keesha

Bald is sexy.


----------



## Gary O'

I’ve always been of the opine that one lives with what they got, or don’t got 
However
As of this writing, ear and nose hairs are becoming a bit of an epidemic 

Considering comb overs ...or... maybe a weave


----------



## Trade

I lost most of my hair during my 20's. I admit at the time I was a bit traumatized by it. But I'm cool with it now. 

<font size="4">


----------



## oldman

win231 said:


> I wouldn't wear a hairpiece.  But, I don't know about hair transplants; depends how I'd look bald.  I've thinned, but not bald.Yet.



Same here. Thinned a little, but still need to go the barber shop about every 3 weeks. 

Someone should have asked about manicures and pedicures. I still enjoy getting those done. And, I also go to a foot massager that I’ll never give up. That is unbelievable. If you have never had a foot massage, you don’t know what you’re missing out on.


----------



## norman

Don't need a hair piece as I have a lot of hair, but some think I was shorted on common sense and gray matter.  :yoda:


----------



## RadishRose

I don't think bald is unattractive, but I've always favored long hair on men.  :shrug:

Anyway, they say men's hair just grows inward and come out of their noses and ears.


----------



## Keesha

Oddly enough I love long hair immensely but not on men. 
I happen to greatly appreciate the contrasting differences between men & women. 
Men who look and act like real men make women who look and act like woman, glad that they are. 
For myself, it’s those contrasting differences that creates natural chemistry


----------



## RadishRose

I must have been born in the wrong era.


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> I must have been born in the wrong era.



Me, too.   :drool:


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Me, too.   :drool:



Yep. I can go longer, too....


----------



## Keesha

:magnify:

Its a woman’s prerogative to change her mind :yes:


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> :magnify:
> 
> Its a woman’s prerogative to change her mind :yes:



Hahaha! I knew you'd give it a whirl  layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Not for me!  I am what I am!


----------



## Keesha

To be fair, we ARE talking seniors here, not young studs and there aren’t many men who can pull off looking good with long hair while  older. What usually happens is they get bald  on top and let the sides grow long and then put that in a ponytail which doesn’t usually look attractive. Only men with unusually thick hair can pull off wearing their hair long.

Its the people who can’t accept that they are aging and losing their looks who take drastic measures that end up looking a bit odd. People notice things that are odd or out of place and a combover is one of those things. You might as well spray paint your head than wear one of those things and it would be far cheaper. 

Anyone who who tries too hard to cover up parts of themselves that they can’t own up to, ends up desperate looking. The old guy with the bald head and man bun still trying to capture his youth or the ex stripper, trying to still look sexy in fishnet stockings and high heels. It’s not an attractive look. 

People who accept themselves right where they are in life are attractive.

And while some men can look good in long hair, the majority of them don’t and in my opinion, I think if a man has been losing a lot of his hair on top, he’d look far nicer shaving it all off and buffing that head up to a healthy, shining glow cause it is sexy on most guys. Especially if they wear it with complete confidence. 
That’s hot! :yes:


----------



## Pappy

Keesha said:


> :lofl: I will never forget the first time I saw a comb over in the wind. I couldn’t figure out what was flapping around on the guys head and I stood and scared for the longest time. My friends had to elbow me in the ribs to stop me from staring.



You just described me to a T and my few hairs that do exactly what you just said. I hope it wasn’t me you saw.
Anyway, I decided to do something about it.


----------



## Meanderer

Yul Brynner was way ahead of his time!


----------



## Keesha

:lofl: Pappy


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Yul Brynner was way ahead of his time!


:yes:


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, Yul was hot, but Pappy is hotter! layful:


----------



## Uptosnuff

I have never liked the cue ball look.  Especially on younger men.  Give me a nice, full head of hair every time.  That is sexy to me.

Ironic, given the fact my husband started balding in his 20's.


----------



## Trade

Uptosnuff said:


> I have never liked the cue ball look.  Especially on younger men.  Give me a nice, full head of hair every time.  That is sexy to me.
> 
> Ironic, given the fact my husband started balding in his 20's.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Victor

Keesha said:


> To be fair, we ARE talking seniors here, not young studs and there aren’t many men who can pull off looking good with long hair while  older. What usually happens is they get bald  on top and let the sides grow long and then put that in a ponytail which doesn’t usually look attractive. Only men with unusually thick hair can pull off wearing their hair long.
> 
> Its the people who can’t accept that they are aging and losing their looks who take drastic measures that end up looking a bit odd. People notice things that are odd or out of place and a combover is one of those things. You might as well spray paint your head than wear one of those things and it would be far cheaper.
> 
> Anyone who who tries too hard to cover up parts of themselves that they can’t own up to, ends up desperate looking. The old guy with the bald head and man bun still trying to capture his youth or the ex stripper, trying to still look sexy in fishnet stockings and high heels. It’s not an attractive look.
> 
> People who accept themselves right where they are in life are attractive.
> 
> And while some men can look good in long hair, the majority of them don’t and in my opinion, I think if a man has been losing a lot of his hair on top, he’d look far nicer shaving it all off and buffing that head up to a healthy, shining glow cause it is sexy on most guys. Especially if they wear it with complete confidence.
> That’s hot! :yes:





Baldness is not attractive or sexy except with attractive or sexy men, then maybe.  If an unattractive or average looking man is bald and not well dressed, then his baldness will not help or make him sexy, cool or attractive. Bald celebrities may be sexy in spite of being bald, not because of it.
For the rest of us, a toupee is no shame. Actors use them all the time. It is easy to say, be yourself, but when your grey hair is thin like mine and is unattractive even after a good haircut, well, then what?  Young bald guys look weird and old, to me.
So no man posting uses a hairpiece or will admit to it?


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> Baldness is not attractive or sexy except with attractive or sexy men, then maybe.  If an unattractive or average looking man is bald and not well dressed, then his baldness will not help or make him sexy, cool or attractive. Bald celebrities may be sexy in spite of being bald, not because of it.
> For the rest of us, a toupee is no shame. Actors use them all the time. It is easy to say, be yourself, but when your grey hair is thin like mine and is unattractive even after a good haircut, well, then what?  Young bald guys look weird and old, to me.
> So no man posting uses a hairpiece or will admit to it?




Perhaps we’d have to define attractive so I will rephrase that and say  “attractiveness is in the eye of the beholder. 


Perhaps you underestimate the power of confidence. That’s an attractive feature. 


How a man dresses himself certainly is noteworthy because if he doesn’t care how he looks, then why should I? 


Attitude? A persons attitude can be attractive or unattractive and although  it’s not a physical feature, it doesn’t go unnoticed. 


People are package deals. The people I find most attractive are confident in themselves as they age. 


They accept the fact that their hair is greying and or falling out. 


They accept the fact that they can’t afford the finest clothes but will make sure to at least wear clean ones. 


They accept the fact that they might not have the most attractive face or body but they graciously accept what they do have and offer a smile. 


You shouldn’t feel ashamed to wear a toupee either. Many men do. The ones who do so usually wear them due to shame of losing hair, which, in my opinion, is a shame. 


In MY OPINION, cause the last time I checked I was allowed to have one, the most attractive men are men who have accepted themselves completely and are quite content with being who they are,  with or without hair.


----------



## jkoenig24

No. Several years ago, I had my head (and mustache) shaved at a St Baldrick's Day event. I _like the clean _look andhave kept it_._​


----------



## C'est Moi

Victor said:


> Baldness is not attractive or sexy except with attractive or sexy men, then maybe.  If an unattractive or average looking man is bald and not well dressed, then his baldness will not help or make him sexy, cool or attractive. Bald celebrities may be sexy in spite of being bald, not because of it.
> For the rest of us, a toupee is no shame. Actors use them all the time. It is easy to say, be yourself, but when your grey hair is thin like mine and is unattractive even after a good haircut, well, then what?  Young bald guys look weird and old, to me.
> So no man posting uses a hairpiece or will admit to it?



Then by your own rationale, if an unattractive guy gets a toupee, he's still unattractive.    Save your money.


----------



## Butterfly

I personally have never seen a toupee that looked the least bit natural.  It just ends up looking stupid, IMO.  I once worked with a guy who wore one, and first off, the color didn't quite match, and secondly, neither did the texture.  We used to say it looked like a bird had built a nest on his head.  But I'm sure he thought it looked very suave.


----------



## Knight

Having an extended forehead & pattern baldness in the back I sill clung to the little bit of hair I had. Then one day my wife said the day after you retire I want you to get rid of the little bit of hair you have and be my baldy. I agreed.

As for sexy, that is in the eye of the beholder and the only beholder that matters is my wife. Bottom line  she is happy & that is all I care about.


----------



## Doomp

As a woman, I prefer a bald man to a guy with a hairpiece. I also don't like dyed hair on men (not usually). I have a hefty double standard. I dye my own hair and use a lot of artifice, I just prefer a natural-looking guy with some self-confidence.


----------



## Grampa Don

I've never worried about my thinning hair.  I was never a handsome stud anyway.  I worked with a guy who bought some stuff in a spray can that looked really crappy.  Another guy had poorly done implants.  His hairline looked like a row of corn.

William Schatner has a nice hairpiece.

Don


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Grampa Don said:


> I've never worried about my thinning hair. I was never a handsome stud anyway.


Don't sell yourself short Don, you're a handsome fella!  My husband has lost most of his hair on top and I'd never want him to wear a wig, do implants or shave his head bald.


----------



## Nautilus

*No hairpiece* for me however, I would definitely consider a *head transplant* (keeping my brain) from a donor who was younger, better looking, had a full head of hair, better eyesight, hearing and teeth.  A head transplant would be a no-brainer...literally.


----------



## Keesha

Nautilus said:


> *No hairpiece* for me however, I would definitely consider a *head transplant* (keeping my brain) from a donor who was younger, better looking, had a full head of hair, better eyesight, hearing and teeth.  A head transplant would be a no-brainer...literally.


No creep factor here.


----------



## peppermint

I don't like long hair on Men....My husband never had long hair....At his age he still has hair....Usually get's his hair cut once a month....He has curly hair....My daughter and son both have curly hair....I don't....My son, my grandson, never had long hair....My brother is bald like my Dad.....


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> :lofl: I will never forget the first time I saw a comb over in the wind. I couldn’t figure out what was flapping around on the guys head and I stood and scared for the longest time. My friends had to elbow me in the ribs to stop me from staring.


I have a good sense of humor and think a lot of stuff is funny, but I seldom laugh out loud.  You had me cracking up!  I'm also good at visuals and could see the whole thing happening.


----------



## Catlady

I had a beautiful girlfriend who got lots of dates.  She told me one time this guy asked her to come to his house where he had a pool.  Just before he was going to jump in the water he told her something like,  "You might as well know about this'' and he yanked off his hairpiece.  My friend said he left her shocked and speechless.  She said she would have liked him without the hairpiece, but after the shock she received she would never be able to get over it.


----------



## win231

I don't care about graying hair but I'd hate to have significant baldness.  Luckily, I've never had to deal with it.
I don't know if I'd get a hairpiece or what I'd do about it.


----------



## Judycat

We have lift-off.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> I don't care about graying hair but I'd hate to have significant baldness.  Luckily, I've never had to deal with it.
> I don't know if I'd get a hairpiece or what I'd do about it.


I have a picture of my father at 20 and he had a gorgeous head of black hair then, but had the male-pattern baldness before he was 30.  He said he was very upset about it.  BUT, men have to remember that baldness is very common in males, and once common it's accepted and MOST women don't mind.  Better to accept it and pretend to be self-confident than to try to cover it up and be humiliated when the hairpiece detaches from the scalp or somehow escapes.  Or, read my post #47 above, she said she would have dated him without a problem if she had met him without the hairpiece, but she could not forget the shocking visual of what he did at the pool.


----------



## Olivia

So how many of you women here have shaved your bush?

I know that seems to be such a personal question, but has seemed to be a regular personal question type question here of late.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve got a Mason Pearson brush and it doesn’t get shared with anyone. It’s my very own brush. Besides which my man doesn’t really have hair any more and what he does have , he shaves off.

LOVE my MP brush.


----------



## treeguy64

No chance, ever, for a wig.  Every guy I've ever seen, who has one, looks goofy, at least when it comes to those whom I can identify. 

I buzz cut my own hair, when the spirit moves me. If I started going bald, no big deal. I'd simply buzz more often. I don't understand the guys who grow long hair on the sides of their shiny pate. That looks disgusting, to me. 

I've never considered my hair as a major factor for attracting the opposite sex, never had any problems, whatsoever, in that department, and I really wonder what percentage of women think it's a big deal. Ladies?


----------



## IrisSenior

I don't care what is on their head as long as it is clean but I detest beards on my own man.


----------



## treeguy64

Olivia said:


> So how many of you women here have shaved your bush?
> 
> I know that seems to be such a personal question, but has seemed to be a regular personal question type question here of late.



Whoa, we are getting into some personal stuff, here, indeed! I'm waiting, with bated breath, to see if any ladies weigh in on the question.

I prefer a clean-shaven gal. Very hot, in my book. Given the styles, these days, in bathing suits, I think most younger gals do mow their lawns, quite religiously.


----------



## Keesha

treeguy64 said:


> No chance, ever, for a wig.  Every guy I've ever seen, who has one, looks goofy, at least when it comes to those whom I can identify.
> 
> I buzz cut my own hair, when the spirit moves me. If I started going bald, no big deal. I'd simply buzz more often. I don't understand the guys who grow long hair on the sides of their shiny pate. That looks disgusting, to me.
> 
> I've never considered my hair as a major factor for attracting the opposite sex, never had any problems, whatsoever, in that department, and I really wonder what percentage of women think it's a big deal. Ladies?


It’s NOT a big deal for most women. My man has the same attitude as you , thank goodness. He started going bald so just shaved it all off and grows an attractive silver grey goatee which I personally think looks great on him 

What’s a real turn off for me is any man who spends more time grooming than I do. I don’t want to be competing for bathroom time with the man in my life. There’s something very unnatural about that ‘to me.’


----------



## Keesha

treeguy64 said:


> Whoa, we are getting into some personal stuff, here, indeed! I'm waiting, with bated breath, to see if any ladies weigh in on the question.
> 
> I prefer a clean-shaven gal. Very hot, in my book. Given the styles, these days, in bathing suits, I think most younger gals do mow their lawns, quite religiously.


Ohhhhh myyyyy ! I thought it said share your brush.


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> So how many of you women here have shaved your bush?
> 
> I know that seems to be such a personal question, but has seemed to be a regular personal question type question here of late.


Oh course. It’s the hottest feeling!
Doesn’t every woman?  LOL!


----------



## IrisSenior

If you shave yours (I mean men), I will shave mine. (ha ha)


----------



## Keesha

IrisSenior said:


> If you shave yours, I will shave mine. (ha ha)


And then we’ll do a show and tell and really give people something to gossip about.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> And then we’ll do a show and tell and really give people something to gossip about.


Kidding of course. 
Mines done already.


----------



## treeguy64

IrisSenior said:


> If you shave yours (I mean men), I will shave mine. (ha ha)


And I do....  May I hand you a new razor?

In absolute honesty, in my tattooing and body piercing days, I shaved lots of people. You can't pierce clitoral hoods without shaving the area. Same for scrotum piercings.


----------



## treeguy64

Keesha said:


> Kidding of course.
> Mines done already.


Dang, I'm getting horny! Think I'll wake Janet up!


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> So how many of you women here have shaved your bush?
> 
> I know that seems to be such a personal question, but has seemed to be a regular personal question type question here of late.


Ok Olivia.  It ‘does’ seem to be a very personal question but the fact that you go on to say it’s a ‘regular’ type of personal question here lately, is baffling. Are we on the same site?  Lol


----------



## Catlady

This thread is now officially red hot and X-RATED!


----------



## Keesha

Yeah. I’m sorry. I thought the question was hilarious especially considering what I’d first thought she asked. 
I’m bad. Hangs head. 
P.S. I was kidding of course.
I just figured the question needed a corresponding answer as wild and crazy as was given.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Yeah. I’m sorry. I thought the question was hilarious especially considering what I’d first thought she asked.
> I’m bad. Hangs head.
> P.S. I was kidding of course.
> I just figured the question needed a corresponding answer as wild and crazy as it was given.


I'm not blaming only you, TreeGuy really got it going by getting horny.  Wonder how he managed it while shaving all those ''mounds'' before piercing all those clitorises (is that a word?).  He probably took a lot of breaks in the men's room.


----------



## Olivia

Oh right. Lol. Piercing a clitoris? What country are we in?


----------



## Keesha

Good job of honing it in


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> No chance, ever, for a wig.  Every guy I've ever seen, who has one, looks goofy, at least when it comes to those whom I can identify.
> 
> I buzz cut my own hair, when the spirit moves me. If I started going bald, no big deal. I'd simply buzz more often. I don't understand the guys who grow long hair on the sides of their shiny pate. That looks disgusting, to me.
> 
> I've never considered my hair as a major factor for attracting the opposite sex, never had any problems, whatsoever, in that department, and I really wonder what percentage of women think it's a big deal. Ladies?


I wouldn't say it was a Major factor for me, but it was important! I think humans always reacted to hair as a sign of virility in men and femininity in women. We should be evolved from this by now, but that's a fact, Jack.

Notice how many people, especially women, can't stop touching their hair when in the spotlight or talking with the opposite sex? They are insecure and look to their hair to reassure themselves they are attractive.


----------



## treeguy64

PVC said:


> I'm not blaming only you, TreeGuy really got it going by getting horny.  Wonder how he managed it while shaving all those ''mounds'' before piercing all those clitorises (is that a word?).  He probably took a lot of breaks in the men's room.


In all actuality, I had a professional, calmly detached, bedside manner. Since I literally had to spend time handling boobs and butts all day, and did genital piercings with the clients on an exam table, and me right between their legs, there was no time for ****** thoughts or arousal. I did very well, and never thought to jeopardize my professional standing. A doctor who came to observe my navel piercing procedures told me that I had excellent bedside manner. That still means a lot to me, to this day.


----------



## peppermint

For me....It's nobody's business....


----------



## chic

RadishRose said:


> I don't think bald is unattractive, but I've always favored long hair on men.
> 
> Anyway, they say men's hair just grows inward and come out of their noses and ears.



Ditto Radish.


----------



## Keesha

Yeah but look at the age of these guys. 
They’re boy toys.


----------



## Pecos

Victor said:


> Might I ask a very personal question.
> 
> Guys--have you considered buying a hairpiece
> or using hair restoration?  They are very expensive
> and not available in stores near me
> as are women's wigs.



Nope, I have enough things in life to mess with without adding something that looks like it could be areal nuisance.

Besides, to the best of my knowledge, I am not scheduled to appear in any "beauty" contests.


----------



## chic

Keesha said:


> Yeah but look at the age of these guys.
> They’re boy toys.



Yes, he is 22. My BF does have a full head of hair though, and he's over 60, so it is possible for a man to have a lot of hair later in life. IDK. I just am a hair person, whether it's on women, men, kids, grannys, or even pets. I like the long locks.


----------



## Keesha

chic said:


> Yes, he is 22. My BF does have a full head of hair though, and he's over 60, so it is possible for a man to have a lot of hair later in life. IDK. I just am a hair person, whether it's on women, men, kids, grannys, or even pets. I like the long locks.


Yes of course it’s possible. Last summer I had to take my 89 year old father to get his full head of hair cut. It was down to mid shoulder blades. 
Ive seen plenty of older men with thick healthy locks of hair and some men really do suite it.

I’m trying to be supportive of the follicle challenged ones like mine.lol


----------



## MickHardin

I look really ugly bald and there is no debate accepted. I look like Michael Landon if I put on a wig. What would you do,?


----------

